# Going to look at/buy a used Honda HRX217



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Hey all.

I have a HRR216 mower that I bought 2 seasons ago. I love it.

Now that I have Bermuda I want the option to mow below 1".

This used hrx says to be once only a few times. Has the 200cc, roto stop, and variable speed.

If it's in good shape is $450 a decent price?

Thanks!


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Depends which model. I have the HRX217HYA. I got it on sale at Home Depot (new) for $550. Believe it goes for $750 when not on sale. Think that was a rare deal though as the store thought it was last year's model, but little did they realize Honda does not make models by "year".

Can't specifically answer your question about $450 being a good deal, but I will say that the HRX217 is an awesome machine.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I purchased my hrx217 from a pawn shop last year for $220. I had to replace the carb, wheel, and bag. I spent $300ish all in which was about $200 less than some other used ones i was looking at at the time.

I dont know if I'd say it's a great deal. But it def sounds like a fair price


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Thanks guys.

I'll see if I can get the full model number from him tonight before making the 45 min drive. I thought only the most recent update to the hrx217 had the 200cc.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

TherapyRequired said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll see if I can get the full model number from him tonight before making the 45 min drive. I thought only the most recent update to the hrx217 had the 200cc.


Yes, I believe that is correct, but there are 5 different models of the new HRX217. They were all released at the same time. Features on each vary. See pic below. They go from least expensive to most expensive (left to right).


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Alrighty. I'm headed that way in the morning. He confirmed its the HRX217HYA and used once for $450.

Thanks for the help guys. Not a steal but a decent buy I think.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

dport said:


> TherapyRequired said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


Dport! That picture is super helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

TherapyRequired said:


> Alrighty. I'm headed that way in the morning. He confirmed its the HRX217HYA and used once for $450.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. Not a steal but a decent buy I think.


Good stuff. I have the HYA. Its awesome. The top of the line model but without the electric start (which I did not want). Assuming it is in good shape you will not be disappointed with the mower.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Did it end up working out? Curious if you think the $450 was a good deal.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

I drove 50min. Waited 30 min at the storage facility waiting on him. His phone was off. Drove 50 min back home.

He finally reached out to me later that evening telling me he had a dispute with his business partner, couldn't leave and had to get a new phone.

2.5 hours waisted. I updated him on what he could do with that mower...


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

What an ***. Sorry to hear this. May have dodged a bullet. Doesn't sound like the kind of guy you want to buy from.

Good luck if you continue to search for an HRX217. Really is a great machine.


----------

